# Anti-coning at McDonalds



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## NakedWombat (Sep 15, 2011)

A major lack of sense of humour at Maccas.


----------



## Banned (Sep 17, 2011)

I have to admit I had to look up what "cone-ing" is but I still don't get the point of doing it.  *scratches head


----------



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2011)

To get a reaction of surprise from the employee to post on YouTube.


----------



## Banned (Sep 17, 2011)

Huh.  Learn something new every day.  When I was young we had Chinese fire drills, but there was no YouTube to post it on.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2011)

If you live near a 24-hour McDonalds, you can make up for lost time right now.


----------



## Banned (Sep 17, 2011)

Darn I'm busy.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2011)

There is no excuse for avoiding coning therapy.


----------



## Banned (Sep 17, 2011)

Be careful about throwing that term around out there.  Next we're going to read about the latest new therapy for anger - coning therapy.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2011)

And the glucose from the ice cream can also help with self-control.


----------



## Banned (Sep 17, 2011)

There's glucose in ice cream?  Well, it's McDonalds ice cream...who knows what's really in it.

My latest addiction is Peanut Buster Parfaits.  I got hooked on them after going ice diving in March. Sigh...


----------



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2011)

> My latest addiction is Peanut Buster Parfaits.



And it's healthy, too, not only because of the peanuts, but the cocoa in the chocolate syrup and the calcium in the ice cream.  Of course, it's not as healthy as fruit-filled Tim Hortons donuts, especially if the outside of the donut has chocolate, too.


----------

